# will stock tires fit on other wheels



## rsm300 (Feb 10, 2011)

i have a ls cruze so i have steelies with hubcaps. the steelies are 16s so i was wondering if the stock tires will fit on most aftermarket 16 inches wheels. id rather just upgrade to a set of the rs 16 inch wheels but they really expensive everywhere i have looked and no one seems to be selling any factory wheels yet.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, the should fit no problem. The stock wheels have an unusual bolt pattern, but that will not affect tire fitment. I would wait a few months and let the wheel manufacturers start producing more styles with the 5x105 pattern.

These are the wheels I just got for my LTZ.









Do you live in a snow state? you could keep the steelies for winter tires. Thats what I use these aftermarket rims for. Remember if you buy new rims, get the TPMS sensors off your old wheels. Those suckers are expensive.


----------



## rsm300 (Feb 10, 2011)

ok. where did you get those from. i like them and what is a tpms sensor??


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

rsm300 said:


> ok. where did you get those from. i like them and what is a tpms sensor??


I got them from Discount Tire. You can also get this style in 17" too.
Wheel Details - Discount Tire

Here is another style they have
Wheel Details - Discount Tire

Heres a few pics of them on the Cruze.

Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums - TSURacing's Album: Snow Day!
or
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...n-forum/714-close-clean-you-get-february.html

TPMS sensor is the sensor that is mounted inside the wheel that read the tire pressure for the Tire Pressure Monitoring System. They are removable, but you have to buy a rebuilt kit every time you remount them. The kits are way cheaper than new sensors. Retail is $50 per for the sensors. Discount Tire gave me a better prices since I was buying wheels and tires from them too.


----------

